# Happy 15th Birthday Jose`



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Happy birthday Jose` You are going to have one very special day, complete with your favorite food, some extra games and attention and a nice walk, just your speed. You've been with me for 15 years! And that means through all kinds of life events and you've been through lots of dogs...that came and went but you have been going strong for 15 years! You've always gotten along so well with all other dogs...sweet, endearing, friendly and outgoing, but soft and tender toward people and dogs alike, never perturbed about anything... just so good natured. You've been loads of fun because you've also always been very, very smart and quick to learn. Everyone you ever met found you appealing in every way. You mean the world to me little Jose` and I'll love you and take care of you until the joy fades from your eyes. But until then, let's have an extra special day. :birthday:

*Your first day home*



*Lying next to your pal, Bonnie. Just look how cute you were as a puppy!*



*And your pal, Chulita*




*And your other "sibling" and cousin doing your favorite thing to do*



*And playing with your pit bull mix sister who is still going strong at 16, nearly 17 this spring.* *She's always been so loving toward you and now the poodles too. You've been one lucky dog.*



*And a somewhat more recent picture in the big field with your brothers*


*And how you wanted to play with Maurice, even in your old age.*





*So let's go have a good day!*:angel:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Such a loving tribute to such a dear little guy  Wishing you the best day ever, José!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have a great day little guy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jose - sounds like you are in for a very special day.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Happy birthday gorgeous little guy! Looks like you have a wonderful fun time in store for you xx :cake:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's beautiful - 15 years is indeed a special birthday to celebrate with José. Happy Birthday to a wonderful José.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy 15th Birthday Jose, hope you have a very special day!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you all for admiring the pictures of me and telling me happy birthday. I had a great b-day. The drizzle finally cleared up like it usually does eventually and we had a nice walk, just mom and me and we saw a big bird and then had a nice nap while my poodle brothers went for their walk. 

Then my mom tried me on one of those puzzle things with the treats under and my brothers can do it and my mom said I use to be able to figure things like that out but that I'm getting a little confused lately and I my senses don't seem to be quite right. So she helped and picked the treats out for me. That was easy. 

Then we all played with the rope toys and then took another nap. Just now I gotta tell you what I had for dinner for my birthday. Leg of lamb, a little bit of beef liver and some bone stuff that my mom says is good for me. It sure tasted good....all juicy and bloody. My mom says it's gross but we like it just fine. Then we went outside for a little while. 

So thank you for your birthday wishes. I had a nice day and I think I'll curl up on the couch and watch some TV.

Adios amigos. And gracias! :bandit:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like the perfect birthday Jose!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awww, what precious pictures!!

Happy 15th Birthday sweet boy!!!! Love you! ❤


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I missed this post. Happy birthday José !


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Birthday! The oldies are so special. 

Some years ago Gene Weingarten, a humor columnist for the Washington Post, wrote this about his old dog. I still can't get through it without crying. 

Something About Harry: Gene Weingarten on Why Old Dogs Are the Best Dogs


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Jose!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jose! Take lots of photos.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Verve said:


> Happy Birthday! The oldies are so special.
> 
> Some years ago Gene Weingarten, a humor columnist for the Washington Post, wrote this about his old dog. I still can't get through it without crying.
> 
> Something About Harry: Gene Weingarten on Why Old Dogs Are the Best Dogs



That was a touching and tear jerking story there Verve. But a good one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy belated birthday José! 

He sure is a handsome little gentleman. He has such a nice face!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, you little handsome Jose. 
What a cute little guy he is!

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------

